# Horse Stretching Like a Dog/Cat



## laurenn1010 (24 January 2011)

Horse is in stable, fed haylage and nuts. No turnout at minute as she has an abcess in her foot 

This morning she did a strange stretch back like the way a cat/dog does is the only way i can describe it... her front legs out front and her bum in the air. She only did this temporarily for a few seconds but didn't stretch her neck up etc which made me think it wasn't a proper stretch but something else is wrong?

She is showing no other strange signs like looking at her belly, sweating,looking out of character or kicking/pawing etc.

anyone shed any light? ill be checking her again at dinner time to make sure she is ok... if it was the early stages of colic wat is the best action to take?


----------



## 3Beasties (24 January 2011)

My pony occasionally does this, it's so funny  

I'd say she was just having a good old stretch and it's nothing to worry about


----------



## Baileysno1 (24 January 2011)

Mine even does it with his saddle on, it is odd to watch but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ladylina83 (24 January 2011)

yeah my girl does it if I ride in the morning before T/O the physio said its quite normal


----------



## celia (24 January 2011)

She's probably just stiff if she's stuck in the stable 24/7! Both of our ponies stretch like this occasionally - although I've never seen my big chap attempt it (he'd probably fall over tbh!). I doubt it's anything to worry about.


----------



## proctor (24 January 2011)

A couple of ours do this too, one is a little 12.2hh and the other is a 17hh shire cross!! I wouldn't worry, some do it some dont! x


----------



## pintoarabian (24 January 2011)

I'd only get concerned if she started to do it repeatedly. We have a mare who is susceptible to gas colic and that's what she does to try to relieve the build up of gas. Hopefully, your mare was just having a stretch.


----------



## nikCscott (24 January 2011)

My boy does this every morning and my daughter's pony does it when you but his saddle on.

Bit of a shock the 1st time you see it!


----------



## TS_ (24 January 2011)

I had a horse on loan over the summer that did this when I got on him after he'd travelled in the trailor. It's ever such an odd feeling when you're on their back and they do it but I think it was just because he'd been tense in the trailor and needed to stretch himself out. It's quite funny really, I shouldn't worry.


----------



## Natch (24 January 2011)

Perfectly normal, as long as she's not doing it to excess.  I guess she might be doing it more if she is on box rest.

Only time I'd be concerned about them stretching would be if they suddenly started doing it when tacked up or ridden, or several times repeatedly - then I'd want to ge a vet or physio out.

Young horses do it more, too, as its all part of their development


----------



## Happy Hunter (24 January 2011)

My horse does this in the mornings before breakky.

Mums old mare used to Roll, sit up like a dog for a min or so and ponder getting her fat @rs£ off the floor - then stretch out forward to finish the job 

Back all checked - Vet confirmed 'Lazy Mare' Syndrome!


----------



## laurenn1010 (24 January 2011)

Thanks for all your replies, i have never ever seen a horse do that before.... seems its more common than i thought!

ill keep a good eye to her to make sure shes ok just incase. I was quite distressed and still am after seeing it in case its colic eek!


----------



## flyingfeet (24 January 2011)

Mine does it every morning, but then he has sweet itch and can do all sorts of horse yoga moves that I have never seen another do. He is quite flexible, so I think the self stretching is a good thing


----------



## flashmans (24 January 2011)

My horse used to do this - we found out he had nerve damage in his neck and back... (think something to do with when he was a foal)

I wouldn't worry about it too much if it's not repeating/recurring though...


----------



## noodle_ (24 January 2011)

mine insists on doing this when tied up 

cue a shout from me "gett upppp".....

not seen her do it for a while though lol


----------



## Double_choc_lab (24 January 2011)

Our Welshie used to do it everymorning when he woke up.

Have also seen our 16.3 girlie do it on a morning but she does sleep flat out for a long time judging by the flattened shapes on her bed.


----------



## measles (24 January 2011)

Naturally said:



			Perfectly normal, as long as she's not doing it to excess.  I guess she might be doing it more if she is on box rest.

Only time I'd be concerned about them stretching would be if they suddenly started doing it when tacked up or ridden, or several times repeatedly - then I'd want to ge a vet or physio out.

Young horses do it more, too, as its all part of their development 

Click to expand...

Agree with Naturally.   Many do it and it is not a problem but a friend's horse started doing it repeatedly and it was his way of demonstrating that he was in pain.   It turned out to be his stifles.   Just keep an eye on her but I'm sure it's nothing.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (24 January 2011)

My friend's horse does it on command to let her on, as she's only 14 and he's at least 15.2hh.  Apparently he used to bend on his front knees like a camel to help up his previous rider who was under 5ft!


----------



## Maiziemouse (24 January 2011)

I would say this perfectly normal and not to worry.  My TB gelding does this every morning when I am changing his rugs before being turned out.


----------



## horsegirl (24 January 2011)

Mine does it all the time too, usually when he comes out the stable in the morning.  Once my daughter was riding him and he put his head down , leant over to one side and scratched his ear with a back hoof.  My daughter was a bit worried about what he was doing.


----------



## christi (24 January 2011)

when my horse wakes up she does this , i love watching her doing it . nothing to worry about .


----------



## Seahorse (24 January 2011)

Axel does it all the time! he's the only horse I've ever seen do it, was really funny one day I stood on something to plait him up and he shrunk to about 12 hands!


----------



## Archangel (24 January 2011)

My mare does the bowing stretch, she also rolls after breakfast every day.  I love it when they do that head up seahorse stretch as well.


----------

